# January 2011 Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (5 January 2011)

Welcome to the first stock tipping competition of 2011!  

My apologies for the late appearance of this thread, but there were a couple of minor technical difficulties that were responsible for the delay.

The competition this month is proudly sponsored by Stator-AFM. Stator-AFM is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. Stator enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, Stator is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, Stator has it all. 

If you're looking for the best portfolio management software money can buy, you can't beat Stator! 

Could all qualifying entrants please check their entries and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

Keep track of the results here: ASF Stock Competition Leaderboard

Feel free to discuss the competition in this thread as the month progresses.


----------



## Liar's Poker (5 January 2011)

Joe,

Do you enter the SP as the opening price from the first trade day of the month, or the close price from the last day of the previous month?

Only reason I ask is, BKP closed on the 31 Dec 2010 at 0.014, but opened at 0.015 on the 4 Jan 2011. 

All the online broker quotes started off at 0.015 (taking the open, not close of previous day), an increase of 0% for the day - even though the stock had actually increased 7.14% since previous close.

Apologies if this has been brought up in previous competitions. 

-Liar-


----------



## Joe Blow (6 January 2011)

Liar's Poker said:


> Joe,
> 
> Do you enter the SP as the opening price from the first trade day of the month, or the close price from the last day of the previous month?
> 
> ...




The entry price is the closing price on the last trading day of the previous month. Looks like I made an error when I entered BKP's entry price. This error has now been corrected.


----------



## Liar's Poker (6 January 2011)

Joe Blow said:


> The entry price is the closing price on the last trading day of the previous month. Looks like I made an error when I entered BKP's entry price. This error has now been corrected.




All good. Was more curious than anything.

Thanks Joe.


----------



## Purple XS2 (14 January 2011)

Heavens to Betsy! Ring the siren! Ring the siren! I'm in front!!!

Actually, BOD's having a great month without news. If they mange to announce commercialisation of their surgical patch techniques sometime, anytime, then they'll really rocket ... and January 2011 has been a great month all round for biotechs ...

In the absence of the siren,  might have to settle for a screenshot, make it my new desktop background, & bathe in the glory while it lasts.


----------



## GumbyLearner (14 January 2011)

Purple XS2 said:


> Heavens to Betsy! Ring the siren! Ring the siren! I'm in front!!!




Hit the boundary line!!!!! 

Go St.Kilda 2011 Premiers.


----------



## nulla nulla (18 January 2011)

Hey Joe

I note that my choice of CPA is showing in the January Competition as having a starting price of $0.84. Checking on Incredible Charts, the closing price for 31 December 2010 was actually $0.83.

regards 

nulla nulla


----------



## Joe Blow (19 January 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> Hey Joe
> 
> I note that my choice of CPA is showing in the January Competition as having a starting price of $0.84. Checking on Incredible Charts, the closing price for 31 December 2010 was actually $0.83.




Apologies for the error. This has now been corrected.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 February 2011)

Congratulations to both Purple XS2 and Slipperz for taking out first and second place in the January stock tipping competition!

Purple XS2 finished the month with an impressive 80% return with *BOD*, while Slipperz followed up close behind with a 69.23% return with *SSN*. Finishing in third place was easylikesunday whose entry *AUT* finished the month 36.16% ahead.

Can Purple XS2 and Slipperz please contact me via PM regarding their prizes.

Best of luck to all for the February competition! 

Here are the final results for January:


----------



## Trader Paul (10 February 2011)

Joe Blow said:


> Congratulations to both Purple XS2 and Slipperz for taking out first and second place in the January stock tipping competition!
> 
> Purple XS2 finished the month with an impressive 80% return with *BOD*, while Slipperz followed up close behind with a 69.23% return with *SSN*. Finishing in third place was easylikesunday whose entry *AUT* finished the month 36.16% ahead.
> 
> ...






Hi Joe, 

Would you please update the January 2011 results to reflect the 
correct gain for DGR, which finished the month at 18 cents, 
according to our data.

many thanks

 paul



=====


----------



## Joe Blow (10 February 2011)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Would you please update the January 2011 results to reflect the
> correct gain for DGR, which finished the month at 18 cents,
> ...




You are correct. My apologies! The leaderboard wasn't updated correctly on the last day of the month it would seem. Unfortunately the screenshot cannot be altered at this stage but let the record show that DGR finished the January 2011 competition at $0.18, a gain of $0.03 (20%) during January which would have put you in 7th place and shifted everyone below you down one place.


----------

